# B15 brakes & rotors for B13



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Folks:

is this possible, is it a simple plugNplay upgrade???

I was doing some reading and it was said that the NX2000, 91-93 can work in pNp mode too ????


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

As for the NX Brakes, aka AD22VF (Caliper Code) they work beautifully. About the only thing is that you have to trim the dust shield a little and if you have the stock 14" rims then you need to potentially grind down the caliper to avoid contact with the rim. 

All you need is two calipers with the caliper brackets, and a set of pads and rotors. You can use the stock Master Cylinder though some people say you get pedal feel with a NX M/C, other say you get better w/o. I Have a B14 SE-R with the AD22VF Brakes and the pedal has a soft feel for about 1/4" travel and then is firm. I just put this off to the large piston size of the AD22VF Calipers.

You will not be disappointed with the NX Brakes.

Not sure about the B15's though. I want to say the B15 has different lut patterns on the hub, and the knuckle may not match the caliper bracket... perhaps someone else can shed some more light.

Read more here: SE-R.net 

This picture though, was enough to sell me:


----------

